# Dream Car/Bike



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 19, 2020)

Time for some semi-mindless banter. Let's burn some excess brain power talking about cars and motorcycles.

What's your dream car (or motorcycle)? If you had the cash and the time, would you build or buy?

For me, I'd have a BJ43 or BJ45 Troopy done up by Icon or the FJ Company. I love turning wrenches, but I'm happier working on bikes than on cars.

A bit more attainable, I'm jonesing to build out a new HD Low Rider or Sport Glide with performance parts and an FXRT fairing.


----------



## Dame (Apr 19, 2020)

When I was in high school one of my girlfriend's dad was a race car driver. He gave her, as a first car, an Austin Princess Vanden Plas. We drove around the streets of Santa Ana (bario) in that car and it was the coolest thing ever. I guess since we are dreaming, I'd like one of those. Hers was the "standard" (lol - nothing standard about it) version. But I think I'd prefer the limousine version. 

This is a about the right year of Michelle's car. Mid 60s model so it was old and classic even in the early 80s.
 

This is the limousine version.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 19, 2020)

The Ashton Martin Vanquish is my dream car.

I need not say more.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 19, 2020)

A great, in shape, 1988 Land Rover Defender 110 SW would be my dream fun vehicle...like the one pictured.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 19, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> A great, in shape, 1988 Land Rover Defender 110 SW would be my dream fun vehicle...like the one pictured.
> 
> 
> View attachment 33333



Can usually pick them up out of Kenya/Tanzania. My buddy has an office in Nairobi and will get them shipped over occasionally


----------



## Raptor (Apr 19, 2020)

KTM RC8R. Was one of the last (if not the last) production Superbikes with no rider aids and I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 19, 2020)

1948 Red Barchetta for a sports car. Some of you will understand were I am coming from. I would be happy to drive one. If I remember correctly this one sold for 10 million.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just gotta "hop the turbine freight" PB


----------



## Dame (Apr 19, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> 1948Red Barchetta for a sports car. Some of you will understand were I am coming from. I would be happy to drive one. If I remember correctly this one sold for 10 million.


OH YEAH!


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm a sucker for Group B rally as well as classic Italian Sportscars so I'd be a broke man living in poverty but I'd be the happiest man alive. Hell I'm just a sucker for classic cars.

1975 De Tomasa Pantera



1975 Lancia Stratos



1964 Lincoln Continental (convertible)




I love cars too much, I don't think I'd ever be able to just choose 'one'. I was going to check off a bucket list of being able to drive a Porche 911 GT3 and McLaren 570s in July but with the 'rona it doesn't look like that will be happening.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 19, 2020)

After years of being brokish and living off the GI bill post Army, I'm pulling in contractor $$$ and finally near finishing my master's. Looking forward to putting something like this together with my boys. A 05-08'ish Corvette C6 track car. I don't need 700hp and everything maxed out, just a brake kit, some rims/suspension work, and exhaust should suit me just fine.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2020)

‘74 Nova


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2020)

The new EarthRoamer HD. 

HD - EarthRoamer - The Future of Luxury Overland Travel


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 19, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> The new EarthRoamer HD.
> 
> HD - EarthRoamer - The Future of Luxury Overland Travel



I've lusted after those for years - but I'd have to hit the lotto multiple times to be able to afford one. Incredible machines.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 19, 2020)

I love my current Raptor.  It's got 93K on the clock so I'll probably end up with a '21 or maybe a '22 Raptor.  You can't beat this truck.

If I ever get another motorcycle, it'll be one of two extremes--the BMW R 1250 GS Adventure or a Honda Gold Wing.  They're polar opposites, but probably the best for their individual purposes.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 19, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> The Ashton Martin Vanquish is my dream car.
> I need not say more.



Classy AF.

I had you pegged as more of a CJ-7 type. With one of those bumper stickers that says "coexist" spelled out in guns.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 19, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> The Aston Martin *Vanish* is my dream car.
> 
> I need not say more.



FIFY


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I've lusted after those for years - but I'd have to hit the lotto multiple times to be able to afford one. Incredible machines.



Hence my dream machine.  Maybe I'll win the lotto one day.   

I drive a 19 Rebel and it's a beautiful truck.  The 21 Rebel TRX looks miles ahead, maybe after the kinks are out of it, I'll upgrade. 

Ram Rebel TRX Leaked Interior Photos Suggest Multiple Drive Modes


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 19, 2020)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Classy AF.
> 
> I had you pegged as more of a CJ-7 type. With one of those bumper stickers that says "coexist" spelled out in guns.


That’s actually attainable. This is for dream cars. 🤣😎

I’d probably have to fight Tallish Child for who’s driving it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2020)

I mean if money is no issue....

But otherwise I'm happy with my truck, I wouldn't mind a street glide, to cruise around on. That will probably show up next year though. In the middle of building a house.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 20, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I wouldn't mind a street glide, to cruise around on. That will probably show up next year though. In the middle of building a house.



When that Street Glide shows up and it's time to start customizing (about 30 seconds later), Direct Cycle Parts ({DCP} Motorcycle Parts & Accessories - Direct Cycle Parts) is a good option for aftermarket parts at a fair price. When I need genuine Harley parts I usually hit either New Castle HD (New Castle Harley-Davidson) or Surdyke (Harley Davidson Accessories | Harley Davidson Parts). Harley dealerships are independently owned and operated so I try to support the local franchise when I can, but ultimately I still need to stretch my dollars as far as possible.

Revzilla is good for riding gear; Dennis Kirk is my go-to for parts I can't get from Direct Cycle Parts and J&P Cycles is my last resort (they've screwed me more than once).


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 20, 2020)

I love cars, so picking just one is difficult.  European sports cars tend to be my favorite but, like women, I love all kinds - different ones for different reasons.

If I had to pick just one for everyday, all round it'd be a 2020 Porsche GT3 RS...it's just perfection on so many levels:

Others...

Singer 911 (they look like old 911s but are completely updated versions on modern platform):


And of course the 1957 Ferrari 625 TRC Spider is a classic:


I like bikes too.  What has my curiousity lately is not a standard motorcycle, and may not necessarily be a dream bike, but it's one of the new 3 wheelers, the Vanderhall Laguna:


All that said, I do love my Ram 1500.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 20, 2020)

^Those Singer Porsches are insane!!!


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 20, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> ^Those Singer Porsches are insane!!!


Yeah, they're fantastic.

Singer and Williams's Wildly Reimagined 500-HP Porsche 911 Is Beyond Incredible

This quote from R&T sounds about right,
"Singer will offer the modifications shown on these two restorations to 75 clients, but pricing hasn't been announced. If we had to guess, we'd say at least $45 billion, but we're bad at math."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2020)

Already have it.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 20, 2020)

Aston Martin V8 Vantage and/or mid-60s Range Rover 

I wouldn't turn away an Aston Martin DB5 either.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 20, 2020)

3 words....MIAMI VICE!!!!  


1986 Ferrari Testarossa...

Here's Sponge's Testarossa being delivered to him after he invested in Charmin:



Here's Sponge Rocking a RogueAmericanApparel's "AWP Monday" T-shirt, after I bought Miami and reopened the city:





I mostly like 80's cars because that's when women couldn't deadlift more then me.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 20, 2020)

I've always wanted to get an early Karmann Ghia, something like this:


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 20, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> 3 words....MIAMI VICE



We know you're crotchety and old, but I thought you could still count 😉


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 21, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Can usually pick them up out of Kenya/Tanzania. My buddy has an office in Nairobi and will get them shipped over occasionally



Let's chat sometime... 


I have 2 dream cars, a second Gen Viper GTS and a 1967 Mustang Fastback. Both are attainable right now however I am struggling with are they practicable. 

I currently drive a Land Rover that is needing some repairs and I'm tired of paying for those as LR is ridiculously expensive for OEM parts, of which I need for the areas that need fixed so I'm currently shopping around for a Ram Power Wagon. It's like a Jeep Rubicon, but on steroids.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 21, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Singer 911 (they look like old 911s but are completely updated versions on modern platform):



Stumbled across this article on Singer Vehicle Design:

For Singer Vehicle Design, ‘Everything Is Important’ Isn’t Just a Slogan


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2020)

I just want to be Doug Demuro.


----------



## digrar (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably go a bit crazy with a Dual Cab 79 series Toyota Land Cruiser. 
Grab one of the last FGx Falcons and turn it into a GTHO Phase V
And an actual 1972 XY GTHO Phase 3.
And I've already got one of the last FG XR8 utes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably a 1981 Ferrari 308GTSi. In red. 

And with a lot of money to fix the fucking thing since pre-87/88ish Ferraris were hardly the most reliable things.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 26, 2020)

Fukengrüven.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 27, 2020)

Not to turn this into a Singer thread, but this is a nice video and love the guy's perspective:


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Let's chat sometime...
> 
> 
> I have 2 dream cars, a second Gen (SHOULD HAVE BEEN A 2 HERE) Viper GTS and a 1967 Mustang Fastback. Both are attainable right now however I am struggling with are they practicable.
> ...



Funny story. Wife and I were sitting outside last night and our conversation went a little something like this.

Me: "Check out this cool car for sale. It's been a dream car of mine since having the poster on my wall as a kid."

Wifey: "Oh, those are nice. You wanted a new car. Why not keep your current car and have that one as a fun weekend car?"

So a random mention to my wife while browsing Auto Trader leads me to going to look at a Viper GTS tomorrow so I can own 2 cars that are expensive to fix. It's not the color I'd like, but it's a low milage Gen II and will piss off my 3 Corvettes in his drive/garage neighbor.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 6, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Funny story. Wife and I were sitting outside last night and our conversation went a little something like this.
> 
> Me: "Check out this cool car for sale. It's been a dream car of mine since having the poster on my wall as a kid."
> 
> ...



What an utterly disappointment. Went and test drove it. First off you can tell the previous owners hit a lot of bumps, which is to be expected for a car with little ground clearance but it looked rough. The inside smelled musty, which maybe with a little febreeze and windows left open would clear it out but I'm not willing to risk it. Oh well. At least I know I gave a green light to get one now.


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2020)

Maybe now you can find one in your color choice.


----------



## Devildoc (May 6, 2020)

Not joking, I would love to find my first car, canary yellow 76 AMC Gremlin, in mint condition.  It was ugly, it was slow, I couldn't pick up girls with it, but it was built like a tank and fun to drive.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 17, 2020)

Saleen Big Oly Bronco


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Definitely interested in that new Ford Bronco


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 17, 2020)

Tactical Llama.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2020)

Corvette Zo6.


----------



## digrar (Jul 17, 2020)

If they make those broncos in correct hand drive, I'll be very interested.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 18, 2020)

^220 HP?...What's that in 'Roo power??


----------



## digrar (Jul 19, 2020)

165 kilo-wasps.


----------



## compforce (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm with @racing_kitty on the Vanquish.

Aside from that, I could "settle" for a

56 Vette convertible


Or a '68 Camaro RSSS


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 26, 2022)

Within the past two years purchased two fun vehicles, a Power Wagon and a 2014 Mustang GT. I think my favorite Mustang body style was 2011 to 14. Unfortunately living on the east coast means very little spots where a full size truck will actually fit. I’m hoping to get the Mustang out to VIR this spring during a drivers day. 

Planning to add a Boss 302R intake manifold and set of headers. Super charger May be added shortly after if I can keep my wife out of my bank account. 🤫


----------



## Gunpowder (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2022)

My best friends brother in law builds custom trucks. Here’s one example.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 10, 2022)

I like the fact that he has two chainsaws in there for the fine detail work....


----------



## Topkick (Apr 10, 2022)

69 Vette,,,427


----------



## BigGian (Jun 7, 2022)

Bambi said:


> ‘74 NovaView attachment 33341


same here, i want the '69 version though in black


----------



## digrar (Jun 11, 2022)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Time for some semi-mindless banter. Let's burn some excess brain power talking about cars and motorcycles.
> 
> What's your dream car (or motorcycle)? If you had the cash and the time, would you build or buy?
> 
> ...


Nut and bolt restoration on FJ cruiser utes are going for 90,000K plus here. Can't find a reasonable survivor for under 20, anything remotely in good condition is 50K. Shorties and troopies are getting good money too, but utes are the market down here.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 11, 2022)

Old school Lincoln continental with suicide doors.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm a car guy/ hobbyist. This article makes me wonder what will happen to classic cars in the future. Will we be allowed to own/ and or drive them and keep enjoying the hobby? Will gasoline engines be outlawed, will gas be available to us?

Dodge is discontinuing muscle cars Charger and Challenger


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2022)

Seriously, if I won the lottery or had loads of expendable income, I’d buy one of these. I don’t care what make, maybe a Kenworth. Just the tractor/cab. And I’d tool around in that motherfucker just for fun. Travel the country, sleep in the back. I love trucks that much. I’d take my dog.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 17, 2022)

Paid for...and that's a big bonus.


----------

